# The new mini Ipad



## besb421 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi, i am new to tablets and want to buy my first one, (7''ish). I'm considering the new Ipad mini coming out because it's one of the few that have back facing cameras for stills and video. But the difference between the 16Gb and 32 Gb for storage is quite high. I like to back up all of my music, videos and photo's ect on to pen drives rather than a exterior hard drive. My question is; by using the lightning to USB connector would it be possible to connect the Ipad mini to a pen drive on the move and read & write to it for extra storage and even stream video to and from it? 
Hope this doesn't come across as a stupid question as i'm a bit of a novice with hand held devices.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

You can do exactly that with most Android tablets... and the Microsoft Surface we have can take a micro SD card. Apple is pretty bad about locking out anything not Apple, I would not expect that to work.

That said, there may be a solution one day, if not now:
http://store.micgadget.com/ipad3-card-readers/315-cf-sd-high-speed-card-reader-for-ipad-3.html


----------

